# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisstofmijt veroorzaakt in herfst allergische reacties - Ziekenhuis.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Huisstofmijt veroorzaakt in herfst allergische reacties*
*Ziekenhuis.nl -** 22 uur geleden*
De toenemende vochtigheid in de herfst zorgt ervoor dat huisstofmijt zich volop kan vermenigvuldigen binnenshuis. Het gevolg is dat veel mensen rondlopen met een loopneus, tranende ogen, prikkelhoest en een *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

